

Using CSS3 To fill a mixed cereal bowl [no IE] - jhuckestein
http://cerealize.com/

======
jhuckestein
We made this interface for a hackathon and the surprising thing was that it
was REALLY easy.

As far as the javascript code is concerned, all we do is add and remove
classes and if there weren't vendor-prefixs the CSS would fit in 20 or so
lines.

If you want to animate something but it's not critical, use CSS3, it's fun and
easy.

